# Economics



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Lately I've been very interested in learning more about economics, I would study it in college but my course load is overflowing as it is (Mandarin, International Politics, US History), so I was wondering if anyone who was knowledgeable on the subject could offer me some good independent reading. I'm sadly undereducated on the subject since I didn't take Economics in high school (so much to learn, so little time or money).


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Economics Today: The Macro View (16th Edition) (Pearson Series in Economics): Roger LeRoy Miller: 9780132554510: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

You're supposed to take microeconomics first...than macroeconomics. However I'm a macroeconomics and political kind of person. I find micro to be rather annoying, looking at the small picture.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Crash Proof: How to Profit From the Coming Economic Collapse: Peter D. Schiff,John Downes: 9780470043608: Amazon.com: Books

The book (written in early 2007) is about his prediction as to how the mortgage bubble will collapse and how the US economy will go dipshit (which as we know now, has turned into a reality), but you can also learn a lot about economics in general (especially Austrian school economics, which makes a lot more sense than Keynesian economics which is what gets taught in economics classes these days, which imo has lots of faulty premises)....His newer books are also fairly interesting and talk about the impending (hasn't occurred yet) currency crisis in the U$ due to the trade imbalances and the unsustainable systemic flaws in the way U$ and the rest of the world trade goods...


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

And if you are completely new to this, there's this site


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

Well this is a bit unethical, but anyway, go to a torrent site(the pirate bay), search for "Economics" and narrow the search to only Audio, download the audio books( a file called "TTC Audio Economics").
Yeah and if you liked them, you should go buy them from Amazon


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I first read the Undercover Economist. Has a good breakdown of macro and micro principles through story examples, which can be sometimes tedious, but in general, you get exposed to new situations and have the thought behind them broken down, so its a good read. The author is an ENFP, I believe. He's done at least one TED talk. Tim Harford.


----------

